# exhaust snorkel idea



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

So when your bike shuts off and the pipe is under water it sucks back one cylinder worth of water right? That should be half of the displacement ? 

My questions are 

1 Instead of a pipe sticking out an up can you make a pipe that wraps around the muffler?

2 if so would it cause and problem as far as how the bike runs? 

3 would it make it loud as hell?


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

With that much pipe wrapping around under the fender the pipe would generate so much heat that it would probably melt your fenders down to the ground. As far as any other problems I am not sure.







redrumredrum89 said:


> So when your bike shuts off and the pipe is under water it sucks back one cylinder worth of water right? That should be half of the displacement ?
> 
> My questions are
> 
> ...


 

^^^Bwahahahahahahaha


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

mabe a lil heat heat shield ?


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

It's not neccessarily any one cylinder "sucking water back in" at shut-down, it's more of the air escaping and water running back up inside the submerged open/empty pipe. - Not likely all exh valves are going to be shut/completely sealed when it's shut-off. 

Any sort of "trap" like you're thinking would help(creating a sort of "air-lock"), but if it sits submerged long enough it's still going to back-up into the engine.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I only delete threads that are against the rules. Dare you to call me out again though and see what all gets deleted  


HAHAHA :bigok:


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

cant take a joke? No need to get bent out of shape there tuff guy just really want to get some feed back on this .I see a lot of post about ppl sinking there bikes becuse they dont want to have that pipe sticking out.So this might save a bunch of heartache.

Im just trying to help the MIMB brothers


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Help all you want. No need to be a smart *** when doing it though. 

Thanks!


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

It was a joke man.Have some fun.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

u didnt see the smiley in p425's post at the end? he was just saying as a joke, not to be mean. 

to the question tho. seems to be impractical idea. i understand the concept but thats alot of hot pipe under the fenders. why not just do a snorkel straight up the back like normal?


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

The bottom line remains the same - if it's shuts off with the tail pipe under water, water will be able to run back up the pipe and get into the cylinders. 

Any sort of "trap" will lengthen the time it takes for the water to displace the air and get in, but it will still get in there. 


Thats why I have mine snorkeled to the bottom of the racks. - No reason to leave it sitting/idling in anything any deeper than that and no reason for it to be shut-off in anything beyond that depth. If the bike is snorkeled right & tuned right it won't die under water anyhow, even if left sitting idling continuously.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^:agreed:


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

^X2. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

I have seen so many new bikes sink (on vid) do to bad driving.Im one of them hahah.I think this will make it more dummy prof .When it starts to flip they don't cut it off from the tail pipe issue. If my pipe idea was a up to down design like in the pic , maybe more loops ,the engine would only suck so much then the pressure from the engine and the water not being able to travel upward would stop it right?


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

In theory yes, but in practicality no. If you want me to write out and explain the physics of it I will when I get home. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

I think so I would like to see it laid out. I cant see why this would not work:33:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Go home fill up your bath tub and bend a piece of flex hose in a similar design, tape 1 end to a jar, then completely submerge it. The jar will fill w/ water once the top is submerged. Which means when completely submerged, the pipe on the end of your muffler will too, letting water in the muffler, down the header, etc... Water will still get in there, it will just take a longer route. 

Would it afford you a few extra seconds to try and fire her back up before the water filled the muffler, yeah probably so and in that situation it would work to your advantage. But if you let her die, and didnt start her back up imediately, she's still gonna fill up w/ water....

My 2cents. Since I had to play forum ninja earlier, figured I could at least participate in a positive manner


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks
but doesn't the rings and piston make some kinda seal?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes and no. Yes the rings should create a seal to the cylinder wall but, if your exhaust valve is open and water pours in on top of your piston well then......... there's water in there regardless. IF you dont start it, and pull the plug and suck all the water out then yeah you stand a chance of it not getting in your bottom end but, there's still water in your cylinder which is never good, meaning your pipe failed to keep the water out... i.e. it didnt work lol And if your snork cant keep water out, then it might as well not be there. You got water in the top end regardless.


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

well im goin to brain storm on it some more.Maybe add a one way flap to. Like the ones on top of a big rig or tractor pipe so rain dont get in.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Unless you can seal that flap, it wont help.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Now there's a thought... A one way pressure valve for exhaust on ATVs... Hmmm much to think on you have given me young Jedi

Actually Polaris I was a Chem and Aerospace major back in college so I have a good understanding of gas pressures etc. in theory there is a point where you could where the pressure from the air and gases in the motor would stop the water from traveling farther up the exhaust. 

But like I said that's theory. In reality the piping would have to be several hundred feet long. 

In theory yes. Reality no. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Yeah Thats what I figured, it would take several loops or a long length of pipe.


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

I want this to work so bad. Im think the one way flap before the long looped pipe would give a person plenty of time to hope off and save the bike.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

W/ all that back there it's going to sound like crap though..... IMO


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

And loose power trying to get that exhaust out through a maze.. Just put an exhaust snorkel on it.. Make sure your exhaust is sealed up good and you'll be fine.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Just to kind of piggy back on what has already been said. I forget exactly what the name of the physics law is but I recall it being beat into my head when I was in HVAC school. Hot will always be drawn to cold and vice versa. With that said, the internal temperature inside the cylinder will want to suck the water threw the pipe, regardless of the length and how many bends are in it.

Also I think you'll run into some severe tuning issues with all the bends in the pipe.

My $.02


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

well it was worth a try. What about a one way flap with out the pipe?


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

No sort of simple flap that will handle exhaust heat is going to have any sort of positive seal, none-the-less the fact that a simple swing type flap will only close if sitting at a certain corresponding angle. 


You're over thinking this man. Put your intake snorkels up how they should be, seal them off properly, tune the bike right & just ride it. - Prime example:




 
Rider error on the red bike waiting too long before trying to save it and thus the intake snorks went under. More importantly, watch osta bail off to help the guy and leave his sitting there idling with only the handle bars, snorks & rad relocate standing out of the water. Incidentally, that red bike used-to belong to osta and has been through the same. That group is constantly in water that deep or more & none of them run exhaust snorks.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Except the big bear... he has one :rockn:


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

Its not for me. Im riding on the beach in mx
If I was still in the states in the mud I would snorkel for sure. I just watch a lot of vid where ppl dont like the look or sound and then bluoop dead.They have new bikes so i guess they are tuned right.IDK maybe its a bad idea .


----------

